# "Truth In 24" now available on iTunes for FREEEE!!!!!!!



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

I just downloaded it last night. 
Nice to see Audi is letting us all have this great film for free.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: "Truth In 24" now available on iTunes for FREEEE!!!!!!! (ErockBar1)*

I dvr'd it in HD when it came on last weekend . Cool narration by Jason Statham


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: "Truth In 24" now available on iTunes for FREEEE!!!!!!! (tdiboy4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdiboy4* »_I dvr'd it in HD when it came on last weekend . Cool narration by Jason Statham 

I thought that sounded like him! didnt realize it actually was him.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: "Truth In 24" now available on iTunes for FREEEE!!!!!!! (verb.move)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
jon should be happy.








i hadn't heard of this until he mentioned it and still haven't seen it. need to download it from itunes for sure now.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

I always refer to him ( from the Italian Job ) as "Handsome Rob " My wife thinks that's so gay when I see him & I say "It's Handsome Rob ! "


----------

